# Fellowcraft



## MeCorby (Jan 26, 2017)

Hello Brethren, happy to say last night (Burns night) I have finally passed my second degree. It was such an amazing experience and the festive board was superb !!! Looking forward to the next step  

Also Cant wait to see the 2nd degree ceremony on the 25th March which is going to be held at UGLE.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 26, 2017)

Congrats Brother!  that's pretty fast for UGLE isn't it?


----------



## MeCorby (Jan 26, 2017)

Dont know...everybody seems to be getting through their degrees within a year.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 26, 2017)

That's great Brother. Congratulations!


----------



## Scoops (Jan 26, 2017)

MeCorby said:


> Hello Brethren, happy to say last night (Burns night) I have finally passed my second degree. It was such an amazing experience and the festive board was superb !!! Looking forward to the next step
> 
> Also Cant wait to see the 2nd degree ceremony on the 25th March which is going to be held at UGLE.



Congratulations. By "held at UGLE" do you mean at Great Queen Street? Beautiful building that I'd love to have a tour of when I get a chance. I've only seen it from the outside.



Ripcord22A said:


> Congrats Brother!  that's pretty fast for UGLE isn't it?



Not particularly. The only stipulation is 28 days between the degrees (unless you get a dispensation.)

My ceremonies were held at consecutive meetings. The only reason my third was several months after my 2nd was that my lodge goes dark during the summer months.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 26, 2017)

Oh...i thought UGLE had longer time's

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MeCorby (Jan 26, 2017)

Scoops said:


> Congratulations. By "held at UGLE" do you mean at Great Queen Street? Beautiful building that I'd love to have a tour of when I get a chance. I've only seen it from the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep this is the one. I seriously cant wait. Meant to go and see it last year before my initiation and I am glad I didnt as I would probably missed the 300th anniversary


----------



## MBC (Jan 26, 2017)

Scoops said:


> Congratulations. By "held at UGLE" do you mean at Great Queen Street? Beautiful building that I'd love to have a tour of when I get a chance. I've only seen it from the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same as mine, my third was October and my second was in May


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 26, 2017)

Welcome again to the family twice adopted Brother.


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Jan 27, 2017)

I need to get on the ball! I haven't had time to go through my memorization. Hopefully next month will be smoother! Congrats by the way!


----------



## MeCorby (Jan 27, 2017)

Tyler Atkinson said:


> I need to get on the ball! I haven't had time to go through my memorization. Hopefully next month will be smoother! Congrats by the way!



Thank you !!! Is this your 2nd or 3rd ?
I need to crack on with my homework for the 3rd


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Jan 28, 2017)

Im still on 1st. Haven't had time to go to lodge because of work and the storms we have had in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 29, 2017)

Tyler Atkinson said:


> Im still on 1st. Haven't had time to go to lodge because of work and the storms we have had in the last 2 weeks.



It's kinda cool you're at the same stage. I met a bro on the web when we were both wardens.... We're now old washed up PMs.... ( well he is hehe... but no matter how much I insult him and send him links to the same he won't join the broad *sigh*)...  i encourage both to keep in touch.... you never know, you might get to meet one day....


----------



## AaronSawyer (Feb 1, 2017)

Good job! Not to say you will but my best friend has been stuck on FC for 9 years haha.  I'm sure you'll be a MM in no time though


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 1, 2017)

9 years? Ur gl doesnt have advancement requirements?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Feb 2, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> 9 years? Ur gl doesnt have advancement requirements?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Ours does not.... you could be a dues paying EA for the rest of your life.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 2, 2017)

Here u dont pay dues till ur a MM

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Feb 2, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Here u dont pay dues till ur a MM
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



As an EA, you're a full due paying full voting member of lodge. Since the other year, as an EA, you're also a full voting member of GL. Not sure how I think about that...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 2, 2017)

Here only MMs can vote add only the 3 pedestal officers or their proxys can vote at GL

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (Feb 3, 2017)

In our Lodge your dues are due at your EA degree and dues are due from all brothers yearly regardless of degree.  Our Stated Meetings are opened as a MM Lodge and thus, EAs and FCs can not vote.

For GL the 3 pedestal officers and our official representative to the GL (Must be a PM) can vote.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 3, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> only the 3 pedestal officers or their proxys can vote at GL


Here only the master or his proxy can vote at GL.


Keith C said:


> In our Lodge your dues are due at your EA degree and dues are due from all brothers yearly regardless of degree. Our Stated Meetings are opened as a MM Lodge and thus, EAs and FCs can not vote.


Same here.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 3, 2017)

Keith C said:


> In our Lodge your dues are due at your EA degree and dues are due from all brothers yearly regardless of degree.  Our Stated Meetings are opened as a MM Lodge and thus, EAs and FCs can not vote.
> 
> For GL the 3 pedestal officers and our official representative to the GL (Must be a PM) can vote.


Sooooo. they have to pay initiation and degree fees as well as dues?  Here the fees for the degrees cover their dues for the first year after being raised!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (Feb 3, 2017)

The fees at our Lodge are:

One fee of #350.00, covers all 3 degrees, called an "initiation fee"
Dues of $90.00/year, but pro-rated based on when you join

The fee structure is the same at all PA lodges, the dollar amounts differ.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 4, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Sooooo. they have to pay initiation and degree fees as well as dues? Here the fees for the degrees cover their dues for the first year after being raised!


Maybe I misunderstood. I paid a fee of $125.00 when I turned in my petition. This covered the three degrees and the first year dues.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 5, 2017)

In both my jurisdictions....dues are not due till the year after ur raised...ie petition in apr...balloted on in may....initiated in Jun...passed in Nov rasied in Mar.  Dues will be due in dec.....both my jurisidiction dues are due in dec

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 6, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> In both my jurisdictions....dues are not due till the year after ur raised...ie petition in apr...balloted on in may....initiated in Jun...passed in Nov rasied in Mar.  Dues will be due in dec.....both my jurisidiction dues are due in dec



In my jurisdictions the pro-rata dues bill for a partial year are part of the paperwork package handed to a Brother the night he is raised.  The night I was raised I had the check in my wallet.

It is the worldwide standard to charge dues as soon as a Brother is initiated.  This standard is not followed in the US as a result of the 1845 Convention.  It's time to correct that long obsolete status.  I'll happily vote for charging dues and allowing votes for EAs and FCs per the world wide standard.  It's just not a topic I am motivated to work on.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 6, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> In my jurisdictions the pro-rata dues bill for a partial year are part of the paperwork package handed to a Brother the night he is raised.  The night I was raised I had the check in my wallet.
> 
> It is the worldwide standard to charge dues as soon as a Brother is initiated.  This standard is not followed in the US as a result of the 1845 Convention.  It's time to correct that long obsolete status.  I'll happily vote for charging dues and allowing votes for EAs and FCs per the world wide standard.  It's just not a topic I am motivated to work on.



I think if you are going to give them the vote, it would follow business needs to be done in the first degree.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 6, 2017)

Both mine can do business inz all 3 degrees

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 6, 2017)

We open on the lowest degree of brothers pressent

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Feb 6, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> We open on the lowest degree of brothers pressent
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


That's good... as you know, we always open and close in the first, we only move to other degrees if we have an item for that degree (generally a degree ceremony)


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 7, 2017)

I like being able to open on lower degrees but prefer opening on the 3rd as it doesnt take as long....lol

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## tldubb (Feb 9, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Here u dont pay dues till ur a MM
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Same in my jurisdiction you aren't put on membership rolls. Until you been through all three degrees and showed suitable proficiency. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## tldubb (Feb 9, 2017)

We only conduct business in the 3rd, lower and or raise it when it comes to degree work and to show proficiency. So we open and close 3rd only. I'm not sure about other PHA jurisdictions, but ours is one of the oldest in Prince Hall masonry.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 9, 2017)

tldubb said:


> We only conduct business in the 3rd, lower and or raise it when it comes to degree work and to show proficiency. So we open and close 3rd only.


Same here in Kentucky.


----------

